# JD SST15 Dead Short



## pawneehawk (Aug 28, 2010)

Greetings, just found the site and signed up, hope someone out there may have shared my problem. Mowing 3 weeks ago, shut off the machine to take a break, came back to resume and the machine wouldn't start. On inspection found that the "fuseable Link" wire was fried (literally fried) but the fuse was not blown. Talked to the Tech at the $60.00 per hour JD dealership and he assured me it was the voltage regulator. I should state right here I have been stem to stern, port to aft looking for a dead short (can't find it) anyway the VR was not the $56.00 problem. Called him back and he said it must be the $15.00 starter solenoid. You guessed it Nope! the only thing I haven't checked are the 2 wires going from the VR under the stater. Anyone have any good clues before I haul it down and fork over the $60.00 per hour. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum pawneehawk, and sorry for the late reply.
Did you ever find your problem on this?


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Is it possible the wire melted? As heat builds up, so does the resistance in a wire. If there is some sort of 'protective' shield or covering missing on the wire, that would be my first guess. A voltage regulator can be tested with a simple multimeter, as well as the starter solenoid. Before you take it to the shop and start spending $$$, re-wire it if you are able to. Be sure to replace the fusible link. Make sure you use the proper gauge wire and fuse. Any chance someone worked on this item before you and replaced the wrong fuse and/or wire? Good luck!


----------

